# eating it up on coosa river



## BOLTACTION (Oct 2, 2007)

went out saturday on lay lake the water is bad low had to drive off end of boat ramp into mud to launch .buy 10:00 i had 9 spotted bass 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 lb missed around 20 hits . look for any current on points fish from down side carolina rigged zoom champaine chartruse retrive real slow .let it just flutter in the current an hold on.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Now if we only had :takephoto


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been wanting to try the Coosa. Are the rapids too much for a 16' jon boat? I have a canoe but thought Little Johnny would be more comfy. Fish the Tallapoosa a good bit and was wanting to get into some rapids. Sounds fun. SHB


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Not too many rapids in the coosa river, I think if you are wanting rapids you might try the cahaba river. Where he is talking about is Yellow Leaf Creek off of the Coosa. It is a long creek with a width on the average of 60' with numerous holes and slews for bass, crappie, stripe and of course cats and brim.


----------



## spearit2 (Oct 3, 2007)

there are rapids on the coosa and tallapoosa, you just got to go near the fall line, on the tallapoosa would be near tallassee alabama, below thurlow dam, and on the coosa, near wetumpka below jordan dam... below jodan there are some great shoals full of big spots, would be perfect for kayaking.. I fish below dams alot, there has not been as much water this year, but the fishing has still been ok... stripers are up near martin dam on the tallapoosa right now..


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Jordan is good for big slab Crappie. We have a few spots over there that usually produce. Where we are talking about on Coosa is closer to Logan Martin dam. You just have to be carefull where you go in the shallower creeks because the water level has been LOW LOW this year. I havent fished much around Tallapoosa so I dont know that area. If you want a real rush get close to Logan Martin dam then let them open up the gates :banghead:banghead Rapids aint nothing compared to that :letsdrink


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

I grew up fishing Lay Lake around Cedar, Peckerwood and Paint Creek. Would probably get lost there now.


----------



## BOLTACTION (Oct 2, 2007)

same lake diffrent shore line.still full of large heads,spots & slabs.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are some pics of some Tallapoosa Bass. Right near Emerald Mt. Toll Rd. Thought they were Largemouth but maybe Spots. Can you tell?SHB


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

best I can tell from the pics they look like largemouth to me.


----------



## BOLTACTION (Oct 2, 2007)

to tell the diffrence between a spot & a large head is a spot will have rough tip on the toung.a large head will a slick tip on itstoung


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

And a largemouth will have a mouth that extends back past his eye. The spot's mouth ends right before/under the eye. I have caught alot of spots in the oxbow ponds on the coosa over the years but have never caught one IN the coosa. I have only caught brim and have seen LOTS of LARGE catfish laying up near the banks.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Stuart,



Is that "Little Johnny? And, if it is, are you sitting on top of "your new poling platform" in that first photo? If that is the case, you best not count on me poling you around come the end of the month!!! I must confess, I considered poling from atop a cooler as you suggested, but that isn't exactly the cooler I had pictured in my mind.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, that is my poor mans poling platform/leaning post. We can always upgrade to a 128 quart. You won't have time to pole anyway with all that casting going on. We may have to head to the Tallapoosa for some carp. They're still haunting me. SHB


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good report


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

good report


----------

